# Hello From Missouri



## 4him (Jan 14, 2011)

Welcome to Archery Talk !


----------



## raptorfever660 (May 15, 2012)

Why can't I post anywhere but here? I have some questions and I get this message: 

Your new Post was Rejected due to a spam score of: 8 The Rejection limit is set to: 5. Please do not attempt to post spam at the AT forums, your attempts will be rejected & your user account banned.

How is asking a question spamming? Not to mention being told I will get banned.


----------



## raptorfever660 (May 15, 2012)

Thanks 4him


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

raptorfever660.























To Quote Lou:

"Its because you have a low post count and a new member. This prevents spammers from attacking the classifieds.

I would try posting on more topics and that spam rating should go away.

Welcome to the forums, trust me, after this little issue you will love this site.

Lou
AT Classifieds Administrator "


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## raptorfever660 (May 15, 2012)

Thank you both. Just frustrating. But totally understandable. 

Sent from my Galaxy S-II "iPhone Killer"


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## BadgerT (Mar 23, 2011)

Hang in there, you'll be up and going in no time. These safety precautions make it more enjoyable for everyone.

Hopefully we will all be able to garner some sage wisdom from you also.


----------



## Jenniffer (Mar 14, 2010)

Welcome to AT.. Great to see another Missourian!!!


----------



## raptorfever660 (May 15, 2012)

Thank you all for the welcome. Have already met some very nice people, and gained so advice. 

Jennifer I seen this morning that you was from Missouri. If you don't mind my asking what part? I'm in north central area. 

I'm willing to share anything I know. But when it comes to archery I will be looking for help. If anyone has any computer questions I'm more than will to help. I've had a small computer repair and sales hobby for close to 10 years and just added on a vinyl cutting machine to make decals/stickers. Just let me know if I can help. 

Hope to have many conversations with you all.

Sent from my Galaxy S-II "iPhone Killer"


----------



## raptorfever660 (May 15, 2012)

Also looking for anyone in north Missouri or southern Iowa with info on area 3d shoots. 

deep breath in.... exhale and release.


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome to ArcheryTalk! :darkbeer:


----------



## rambo-yambo (Aug 12, 2008)

Welcome to AT from St. Louis.


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Howdy! :welcome:


----------

